# humana denial code m77



## bunk1978 (Oct 16, 2017)

I have several denials for the same patient and the only reason they give is M77, which is missing/incomplete/invalid/inappropriate place of service.  The patient gets 2 unna boots every week.  I have researched past claims and the ones that were paid for are identical to the ones that were denied only on different dates.  I have looked everywhere and have found no answer as to why some were paid and some were denied.  Had anyone else had this problem?  I am completely lost on this one.  I am a fairly new coder and not sure what else to do to figure out why some are getting paid and some aren't.  Any suggestions anyone????

Thanks so much


----------

